# Would a reel work on this?



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

My entire lot is 8-10% slope towards road. Not a flat spot on the whole thing but also not really a "hillside". I'm rotary mowing fine at 2.25 inches - anything less than that I get scalping - there's a fair amount of undulation - mostly dips and ridges, not so much bumps. I've leveled a bit this year.

Looking to next season I'm considering a 26-27 inch reel and trying to decide if the wheeled Tru-Cut or a heavy drum roller JD would would better. I wouldn't be cutting anything less than 1 inch.


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

@cglarsen Yes Sir! I'd alternate cut it both cross hill and diagonally up/down hill. Depending on your path, you can reduce the grade to something more manageable.

Be aware that a big wide reel like a 26" is heavy, and therefore less desirable on a slope. BUT having 37K sf is a lot of grass, and calls for a wide cut, but I expect you would still mow some of that using your Bradley.

Don't look for weight to iron out your lawn, do a true leveling for that.

Cheers!


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

TonyC said:


> @cglarsen Yes Sir! I'd alternate cut it both cross hill and diagonally up/down hill. Depending on your path, you can reduce the grade to something more manageable.
> 
> Be aware that a big wide reel like a 26" is heavy, and therefore less desirable on a slope. BUT having 37K sf is a lot of grass, and calls for a wide cut, but I expect you would still mow some of that using your Bradley.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. I'd only reel cut about 15k of the 37k if I went this route. Would the rubber wheel Tru-Cut be better for me than a true greens mower or doesn't it really matter. I used to cut greens with a John Deer reel 20 years ago but those were pretty flat surfaces, however, I remember the drum could slide around on wet grass.


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

I think the roughed up aluminum drums have plenty of grip. Basically, roll them on cement & driveways enough (it just happens) and you'll end up with a 60 grit finish in no time.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

I have a steeper slope and with the groomer engaged, it handles slopes fine.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

"I wouldn't cut less then an inch"

This is what everyone says when thinking of reel mowing. Before they know it there down at a half inch.... any 26" greens mower would work fine in my opinion. My greens king 526 with dimpled roller is a beast on hills. My flex 21 with smooth roller spins on minor slopes.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Agree with the others - you'll cut lower eventually, and the greensmower will be fine on the slope.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I have a section of yard like that and its fine. My issue is with one section much steeper but I have a Flex 21. Maybe I should be looking for something with a dimpled roller, I already have a 60 grit and if its damp it slides. Looking at these photos, I dont think it would be an issue but it's anyone's guess. If you like a Tru Cut, it would have no issues for sure but the greens mower is the overall better choice if it does not present any issues.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

William said:


> I have a steeper slope and with the groomer engaged, it handles slopes fine.


Excellent, thanks.



Kmartel said:


> "I wouldn't cut less then an inch"
> 
> This is what everyone says when thinking of reel mowing. Before they know it there down at a half inch.... any 26" greens mower would work fine in my opinion. My greens king 526 with dimpled roller is a beast on hills. My flex 21 with smooth roller spins on minor slopes.


You're probably right, lol. I better go with a 26" dimpled greens mower. You like the Jacobsen I take it?



dfw_pilot said:


> Agree with the others - you'll cut lower eventually, and the greensmower will be fine on the slope.


Appreciate the feedback.



TNTurf said:


> I have a section of yard like that and its fine. My issue is with one section much steeper but I have a Flex 21. Maybe I should be looking for something with a dimpled roller, I already have a 60 grit and if its damp it slides. Looking at these photos, I dont think it would be an issue but it's anyone's guess. If you like a Tru Cut, it would have no issues for sure but the greens mower is the overall better choice if it does not present any issues.


I like the Tru-Cut machine but everyone seems to want $1000+ for a used 27" so I might as well shop for a proper greens mower with a dimpled roller.


----------



## wartee (Mar 27, 2018)

My front yard is a 23 degree slope(!) and my Tru-Cut has no trouble. My greensmower, however, can't even mow across the slope.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

wartee said:


> My front yard is a 23 degree slope(!) and my Tru-Cut has no trouble. My greensmower, however, can't even mow across the slope.


Very nice!


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

wartee said:


> My front yard is a 23 degree slope(!) and my Tru-Cut has no trouble. My greensmower, however, can't even mow across the slope.


This goes to show how well a Tru Cut can do. I sold mine but have thought about a C25 for the future.


----------

